# A Plus Signs



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know what a great job A PLUS SIGN STATION did for me on my sign for my bbq company. Great price, had the work done really quick and very awesome to deal with. If any of you need any signs made for you buisnesses I highly recommend these guys. THey are located in the Pace area!!! Great Prices and Awesome Quality!!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Ditto. I have had many signs, decals, building ID signage, etc. made by this small business and they did an excellent job every time. They usually had very stringent specifications to follow and they always met the spec with little or no additional guidance. Quick, professional and always fair pricing.


----------



## SignWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

I appreciate the kind words. My wife and I strive to do the best we can at the best price possible.

We do everything from boat and vehiclelettering to electrical lighted signs. If anyone is interested,

our shop # is 994-6600 we are in Pace 1/4 mile east of Woodbine Rd. on the right.

I keep my boat out front sometimes so stop by and say hello; check out what we do. You all are always welcome.

My name is Brian

:usaflag


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I will also take a moment to brag on Brian and his wife. They did the lettering for my truck (islander lightscaping) and it turned out perfect and a good price to boot. I have used A Plus for the last few years for my business signage and highly recommend them.


----------

